# 10lb Bass and Big Gobbler



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

My dad, reel thrill on the forum, had an awesome day. He killed a big gobbler this morning then left straight from the woods and caught this 10.3lb bass. He wanted me to share. 

Thanks 
Capt Brant


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a way to double up!!!


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

that is very awesome, congrats BIG TIME.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

He should have bought a lottery ticket too!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Just your average day afield for the Peachers. Lol. Surprised he didn't catch a big Cobia during lunch!
Congrats to big Mike!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What a day!! Holy smokes


----------



## KingKevin (Feb 17, 2012)

*kingkevin*

Hell yes. Most people dont understand how slim the chances are of doing that. Good job Mike!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

KingKevin said:


> Hell yes. Most people dont understand how slim the chances are of doing that. Good job Mike!


 Kevin, you're right...that is not easy. Hell of a combo.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

cant beat that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. Both were caught and killed by 11:20 yesterday. If the cobia were running at the pier, I would have been headed there as well!
Thanks!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW!! Most likely a once in a lifetime achievement, congratulations!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Only coach peach can pull that off. Before end of season he will have a ling with a gobbler

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Way to go Mike!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Only coach peach can pull that off. Before end of season he will have a ling with a gobbler Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


His dad Ed has the same "specialized set of skills". Super good folks

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## dogman (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome Job!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Is that around here?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Is that around here?


 Yes, Both within 35 miles of Milton


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy! The Peachers are Great folks


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

surf and turf country style. love it


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's like a Grand Slam in outdoor fun.
WhyMe
Mako my Dayo


----------

